# Price of gas in your neighborhood



## Fraser19

Hey guys,

Figured I would post a thread on this just to see what the price of gas in your neighborhood is? Given that we have people all over Canada on here I am curious to what it is across the country. 

In Lloydminster AB it is 93.9 at my usual gas station.


----------



## m3s

Tracking gas prices on gasbuddy.com was possibly one of the first triumphs of the participatory web 2.0 era. It predates the CMF

From travelling, I pretty much expect a standard delta between provinces/countries etc. Yes Alberta is the cheapest.. at the expense of its future.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Kingston, Ontario this evening is $103.9, a couple at $102.9


----------



## My Own Advisor

$0.97 down the road here in Ottawa.


----------



## sags

Filled up today at 94.9............saw a few at 95.9.........London, Ontario


----------



## HaroldCrump

Still over $1 here in the GTA.
Real gas prices are, of course, close to 50c. a litre.
The rest is just socialist rents i.e. taxes.


----------



## cainvest

Low here today is 88.9 in MB, 92.4 in many places.
And as m3s said, Gas Buddy is great.


----------



## gibor365

In GTA


> Gas prices not expected to change on Dec. 11, 103.9 c/L


 Pioneer has always 2 cents cheaper....


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> Still over $1 here in the GTA.
> Real gas prices are, of course, close to 50c. a litre.
> The rest is just socialist rents i.e. taxes.


You bet  I won't wonder if Wynn will raise taxes on gas also....


----------



## scorpion_ca

*Gas prices in Canada: Then and now*

http://business.financialpost.com/2014/12/10/gas-prices-in-canada-then-and-now/?__lsa=a448-6aeb


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> I won't wonder if Wynn will raise taxes on gas also....


Of course...*a carbon tax coming soon to a bill near you*.

Rest assured, taxes will indeed go up to make up for any revenue loss from lower gas prices.


----------



## Guban

gibor said:


> You bet  I won't wonder if Wynn will raise taxes on gas also....


Shhh! Not so loud! She doesn't need any more increasing tax ideas. If this gets out, she can say that she got the notion from gibor on the CMF.


----------



## birdman

We get ripped off here in Kelowna, BC. 115.9


----------



## HaroldCrump

frase said:


> We get ripped off here in Kelowna, BC. 115.9


Don't worry...we will soon be joining you as soon as the carbon tax is implemented in Ontario.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Guban said:


> Shhh! Not so loud! She doesn't need any more increasing tax ideas. If this gets out, she can say that she got the notion from gibor on the CMF.


McWynne is already 10 steps ahead of gibor when it comes to creative tax policy...she & Souza have the next set of 10 taxes already lined up.
Just sit back and wait to get screwed....


----------



## nathan79

105.9 in Abbotsford, BC... and here I thought that was pretty cheap. We're routinely about 15 cents cheaper than Vancouver... but I guess that's not saying much.


----------



## Jorob199r

I got it for 81.4 in Edmonton today


----------



## bayview

gibor said:


> In GTA Pioneer has always 2 cents cheaper....


Not sure how Pioneer's loyalty program works. One gets 2 cents off every litre with a PetroCan card. Esso's same or maybe a bit more....

Costco's even cheaper by a few cents. Unless one lives nearby, one burns more cash and time queuing for it!


----------



## gibor365

bayview said:


> Not sure how Pioneer's loyalty program works.


It's cheaper without any program  Om my drive from work to home, I pass Pioneer, Shell and Esso and Pioneer is always 2 cents cheaper


----------



## gibor365

Very good article about "carbon tax"


> This is a terrible idea. The last thing cash-strapped Ontario families can bear right now is a tax on everything……It truly is a tax on everything…..Unsurprisingly, carbon taxes are incredibly unpopular. Australia recently repealed its carbon tax less than three years after it was introduced. The tax was devastating to the local economy, and the consensus is that it did nothing to address global warming -- the reason it was introduced in the first place. The new Australian government was elected on one promise: to eliminate the tax…British Columbia pioneered the carbon tax in Canada, introducing it in 2008. And they appear to be suffering from buyer's remorse


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/candice-malcolm/carbon-tax_b_5651491.html


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> Of course...*a carbon tax coming soon to a bill near you*.
> 
> Rest assured, taxes will indeed go up to make up for any revenue loss from lower gas prices.


It's not "socialism", it's "idiotism"  So many people of Ontario enjoy idea of taking money from so called "rich" and give to poor , unlucky, lazy and retarded (to those categories they relate themselves), that they cannot think logically...otherwise , they won't elect Mademoiselle Wynn :stupid:

P.S. In addition Mme Wynn need millions to implement new Ontario pension plan.... can you imagine how many new government workers will be hired?! How much $$$ Ontario businesses should spend on implementing this ridiculous PP?!


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> *So many people of Ontario *...otherwise , they won't elect Mademoiselle Wynn


_So many people _did not vote for Wynne.

Here is how the Ontario election math works:

Voter turnout : 50%
Unionized Public Sector : 20%
Auto, steel & other unions : 18%
Liberals vote share : 38%

See the connection?

Here is how Ontario _actually _voted (at least the 50% that did vote):










^ see above who is actually running Ontario?



> P.S. In addition Mme Wynn need millions to implement new Ontario pension plan.... can you imagine how many new government workers will be hired?!


Want a dose of irony - the govt. employees that will staff the newly created ORPP department, management board, and investment board will not be part of the ORPP themselves...they will be part of the regular OPSPP.
I asked my MPP to explain why the new pension department employees will not be in ORPP, here is what she wrote back to me in email:

_ORPP is an investment w/long-term economic benefits. It is not a tax. More info at: http://Ontario.ca/ORPP_

Umm...numbnut, but that was not my question.
The intellectual level of these politicians is lower than that of Neanderthals.


----------



## Mortgage u/w

Getting ripped here in corruptville.
Currently $115.9 in Montreal.


----------



## 1980z28

98 pennies cambridge on,just filled up


----------



## gibor365

Mortgage u/w said:


> Getting ripped here in corruptville.
> Currently $115.9 in Montreal.


corruptville?! Cannot say better! The most corrrupted province in Canada


----------



## gibor365

> Here is how Ontario actually voted (at least the 50% that did vote):


You also should count huge Ontario (probably the largest in North America) LGBT community :biggrin:

The problem is that before next election, number of government "pseudo-workers" will significantly increase... we need really strong and ...smart  Conservative candidate for next election


----------



## Mechanic

112.9 reg and 126.9 currently in Parksville, Vancouver Island


----------



## Mechanic

It amazes me at the price fixing that goes on in the fuel industry. The old days of price wars are long gone, seems now the gas companies stick together and squeeze each community as much as they can.


----------



## Barwelle

Costco in Edmonton is at 79.9 :eek2:


----------



## nathan79

Barwelle said:


> Costco in Edmonton is at 79.9 :eek2:


I haven't seen prices like that since 2005.


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> You also should count huge Ontario (probably the largest in North America) LGBT community


It is mostly concentrated in & around Toronto/GTA.

That was the purpose of that chart (i.e. to show how Toronto & its politics is driving Ontario).


----------



## Daniel A.

109.9 in Vancouver today slowly going down.

Last spring we were at 142.9 I've noticed that Diesel fuel is still really high.


----------



## cainvest

Daniel A. said:


> Last spring we were at 142.9 I've noticed that Diesel fuel is still really high.


Yes, unfortunately diesel is still high and coming down much slower than gas.


----------



## m3s

Diesel actually costs less than gasoline... but is taxed higher in NA.


----------



## cainvest

m3s said:


> Diesel actually costs less than gasoline... but is taxed higher in NA.


Taxes appear to be lower in Canada for diesel, MB is .10 + .14 for gas and .04 and .115 for diesel.


----------



## gibor365

m3s said:


> Diesel actually costs less than gasoline... but is taxed higher in NA.


In Europe it also depends on the country...I did some research when was debating to go for gas or diesel rent ...in majority of countries like Germany, Austria, France diesel cheaper, but in Switzerland diesel is more expensive


----------



## fraser

93 in Calgary....and that is still too high! 87 if you net out the Co-op rebate.


----------



## RBull

101.7 in Halifax/Dartmouth

We're always in top 3 highest in the country with provincial govt addicted to bigger tax share.


----------



## Guban

100.9 cents this morning in GTA.

What astounds me is the fraction of taxes we are paying on gasoline. Using Ontario numbers:
100.9 cents per litre is the all in cost today.
89.29 cents before HST (100.9/1.13).
64.59 cents per litre after the federal and provincial excise taxes. (89.29 - 24.7)
That means we are paying 36.31 cents per litre in taxes vs 64.59 for the fuel costs/gas company profit and operating costs.
I think that I calculated things correctly, since I understand that the HST is calculated on top of the excise taxes. They tax the tax.

With all of this, wouldn't you think that we'd have better roads and public transit?

A nice bar graph from 2012, that still applies to Ontario, at least: http://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/fuelsavings/2139.aspx
May be more current for other provinces: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_fuel_taxes_in_Canada (please excuse the misspelling of "litre")


----------



## HaroldCrump

Guban, your calculations are quite accurate.

_*"About 30 per cent of the price you’re paying is actually tax," says Canadian Taxpayers Federation.*_

These taxes are an income redistribution mechanism i.e. penalize suburbia (which car usage is higher in the 'burbs) and subsidize inner-city/downtown core spending.

But it all goes back into the black hole of general govt. revenues, so basically this is income redistribution.


----------



## fraser

It is even worse in Vancouver. The GVRD adds yet ANOTHER tax on fuel.

It is the reason we gas up on the way into Vancouver and gas up on the way out. With a stop in Kamloops either way to take advantage of the perennial gas war...their prices are usually very similar to Calgary prices.


----------



## Guban

fraser said:


> It is even worse in Vancouver. The GVRD adds yet ANOTHER tax on fuel.
> 
> It is the reason we gas up on the way into Vancouver and gas up on the way out. With a stop in Kamloops either way to take advantage of the perennial gas war...their prices are usually very similar to Calgary prices.


I saw the local excise tax. At 39.06 cents/L, Vancouver has the country's highest gasoline taxes, but at least you only have to apply 5% GST on top. 

I am surprised that Kamloops' prices are similar to Calgary's prices. The BC/Alberta tax differential alone is over 11.5 cents/L (including GST). Margins are pretty thin in Kamloops? Or just fat in Calgary?


----------



## nathan79

Still 104.9 here. I'm being ripped off.

It's 110.9 in Vancouver, so it should be 15 cents cheaper here because we don't have the Translink tax in the Fraser Valley.


----------



## the-royal-mail

nathan79 said:


> ...Translink tax...


This is wrong. The user should pay.


----------



## fraser

Not certain why gas is cheaper in Kamloops...it could be because of the Costco gas. 

We leave Calgary will a full tank and gas up at the Costco Kamloops. Like to do this because I suspect that they may be one of the reasons for the gas war. Going home it is the same, get enough gas to get us to Kamloops and then gas up for the rest of the trip. Plus a bathroom break and pick up a cap with a double shot (if the line is not too long).

Ten days ago the Kamloops gas price was a cent or two, no more, that what the Calgary price was. And about 15 cents less that the Merritt price or the Salmon Arm price.


----------



## m3s

HaroldCrump said:


> These taxes are an income redistribution mechanism i.e. penalize suburbia (which car usage is higher in the 'burbs) and subsidize inner-city/downtown core spending.
> 
> But it all goes back into the black hole of general govt. revenues, so basically this is income redistribution.


Oh yea those roads/bridges/tunnels etc don't cost that much to build/maintain/control etc. Why tax the fuel (road usage) when you could just redistribute income from the wealthy who live downtown instead (who commute less, may use roads less)

I wish we could just go back to the days of "natural" dirt roads.. like Mongolia! I'm reading a British book about a motorbike journey across America circa 1919.. ahh the glory days of true adventure travel with the amenities of new cities and abundant cheap fuel.

Back then, it was the farmers who were legally responsible for the roads along their property. Not only did they not care, but some capitalists ahead of their time would intentionally degrade the roads so they could tow them out with their horses for a fee.

Those Mongolians sure have it lucky without a government black hole sucking up all their disposable income.


----------



## Guban

fraser said:


> Not certain why gas is cheaper in Kamloops...it could be because of the Costco gas.


Love Costco prices. Last week they were 6 cents/L cheaper than the regular biggies: Esso, PetroCan, Shell, ...
Hate their line ups.


----------



## uptoolate

96.9 today at Costco in Hamilton. Stations around Costco are usually 2 cents more. Goes up from there but most stations are at about a buck now. Stations between Hamilton and Guelph are usually the lowest at around the same as the Costco price or a penny less.


----------



## My Own Advisor

91.6 in Ottawa on the drive home.


----------



## uptoolate

I always find it amusing that gas prices in Ottawa seem to be the lowest in the province. What could possibly be the explanation for this?


----------



## m3s

My Own Advisor said:


> 91.6 in Ottawa on the drive home.


It's nearly half that price in the USA today, less than 1/4 that price in Kuwait, and more than double in Italy


----------



## uptoolate

It was great living in the UAE and paying 20 cents a litre. Spent 3 years driving the most fuel inefficient beast I could before returning to Hondas when we came home.


----------



## nathan79

jacofan said:


> Sat, Dec 13 - 2014
> 
> $0.99/L at some Fraser Valley gas stations - finally dropped below a dollar.
> $0.965/L Costco Abbotsford
> $0.78/L USD - Sumas, Wa
> $0.65/L USD - Bellingham,Wa Costco


Nice... about time!

Not really worth filling up in Sumas, WA... you save only $0.10 a litre after currency conversion, but Bellingham is still a bargain at $0.75 after conversion.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

97 cents in Cobourg, up to $1.07 in surrounding areas. I don't think I have seen a price difference this big before.


----------



## martin15

m3s said:


> and more than double in Italy


95 gas now being sold for Euro 1.51 a litre, never seen it this low.

The wife is now able to fill her Alfa Spider for less than 100 Euros.


----------



## bayview

Finally sub-loonie in GTA - 99.9 cents/L. And sliding lower ahead.


----------



## pwm

87 octane was 92.4 /L at Canadian Tire in Winnipeg last week. I guess we are not too bad off here in comparison to other cities.


----------



## carverman

nathan79 said:


> Nice... about time!
> 
> *Not really worth filling up in Sumas, WA... you save only $0.10 a litre after currency conversio*n, but Bellingham is still a bargain at $0.75 after conversion.


I was wondering if there is any savings buying gas there by the US gallon (3.8 litres).
I suppose it depends where you are buying it..Costco is currently the cheapest at $2.42/US gal (63c US per litre) and the cheapest after that is $2.47 with $2.99 (78.6US/litre) being the highest, at the US oil company gas stations.

With the Alberta based oil economy being impacted by world oil prices, the Canadian dollar keeps sinking and sinking. 

Today I checked the exchange rate at an online bank..not the official rate, but what the banks and CC companies charge you.
Dec 14...The bank exchange rate is 1.1896.....A Canadian dollar will only buy you 0.84c worth of gas down there, so you are
right that at 0.75cents per litre, it may still be a bargain, if that's all you are buying..but that only works if you are buying 
nearly a full tank and it's included in your daily duty free allowance.


----------



## nobleea

It's 83.4 here in Edmonton. Most stations have reward cards for 3.5c off, so that would be 79.9

I remember when I went to Venezuela some years ago, they paid about 6c a litre. And their crap grade was our premium. I think it went 93, 95, 97 octane. Everyone bought the 97 octane. It was odd to watch these rust bucket boats of vehicles sail up to the gas station and fill up with 97 octane.


----------



## cainvest

Slowly dropping here, 85.9 at Costco and Domo, 89.9 at most other places. Diesel is still high at 117.9 - 121.9.


----------



## nathan79

106.9 in Vancouver, 99.9 in Abbotsford. It seems to be levelling off here, doubt it drops much more.


----------



## PrairieGal

I have seen 89.9, Costco 83.9. Gasbuddy.com says Superstore is 87.4 which I will confirm on my lunch hour today as I need to fill up. Plus I can get 7 cents off by using my PC Financial MC.


----------



## CPA Candidate

Gas at Superstore is 89.4 and with their MC I get 10.5 cents off, so a net price of ~79 cents/L.

It's nice because my cars are thirsty.


----------



## psrecruiters

Just updated in montreal.

$101 - Petro-T QC-132 near Autoroute 730


----------



## NorthKC

93.6 cents/L in Sarnia, 89.9 cents/L on the reserve but diesel still high at $1.19/L. I'm glad that I didn't buy a diesel now! 

It's $2.23/gallon across the border which translate to 59 cents/L. Not enough to justify the $7 toll charge round trip for a $7 savings. If I'm over there shopping, then I bring my jerry can with me to really maximize my savings


----------



## uptoolate

92.4 in Hamilton yesterday.


----------



## Mortgage u/w

So last night price went up by 6 cents to 113.9......here in Montreal.
Has it gone up everywhere else or only here in corruptville??


----------



## 6811

Mortgage u/w said:


> So last night price went up by 6 cents to 113.9......here in Montreal.
> Has it gone up everywhere else or only here in corruptville??


Here in Ottawa it went to 98.5 (Shell, Greenbank and Iris) from yesterday when I filled up at 90.9. The corruption on gasoline pricing is everywhere.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Up over $1 here in southern Ontario as well (a small # of gas stations are reportedly still at $0.999).
So much for "cheap" gasoline prices....


----------



## uptoolate

Still 92-95 in Hamilton.


----------



## cainvest

Got gas at Costco last night, 79.9 makes a real cheap fill.


----------



## newfoundlander61

90.9 here in Kingston today.


----------



## nathan79

97.9 here... 106.9 in Vancouver.


----------



## uptoolate

88.4 at Costco. 90 at the stations near Costco. 92-95 at other stations in Hamilton.


----------



## cainvest

Still falling after the new year, Costco @ 75.9 today, diesel running 108.9 - 114.9.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Costco @ 86.4 in St. John's, NL!


----------



## garreTT

73.9 in Edmonton today. Costco is much cheaper.

http://www.edmontongasprices.com/Edmonton/index.aspx

67.9 at Costco.


----------



## jwsclark19

80.4 in Winnipeg


----------



## CPA Candidate

jwsclark19 said:


> 80.4 in Winnipeg


Yes, and with my 10.5 cent discount at Superstore, 69.9.

Figure my household is now saving $50 a month on gas compared to a year ago, which is a nice hedge against the portfolio damage.


----------



## Karlou

Went down to 95.3 at Costco in Quebec city


----------



## nathan79

95.9 Abbotsford, BC


----------



## gibor365

Gta


> gas prices expected to drop 1 cent jan. 9, 89.9 c/l


----------



## uptoolate

81.9 at Costco in Hamilton. 84.9 many other stations.


----------



## nathan79

I still think we're getting ripped of out here. We have the carbon tax which adds .07, but even when I subtract that the price is still higher than most of the country.


----------



## dubmac

101.2 in Vancouver...(sigh!)....20% higher than in MB! Oh well, at least it's warmer here.


----------



## cougar

74.9 at Calgary Costco when we filled up on Monday.


----------



## nobleea

If you take out the 3.5c/L discount that everyone seems to have here, gas is under 70c/L at some stations (Edmonton)


----------



## NorthKC

Well, we've just got our big hike from 79.4 to 89.9 tonight. Good thing that I've filled up yesterday! I'm blaming the snowstorm that we're getting right now for the hike.


----------



## 6811

87.9 in west-end Ottawa (Greenbank and Baseline) this morning.


----------



## CPA Candidate

73.9 at Costco, 77.4 at most other stations. I think prices in Winnipeg will be in the 60 cent range within a few weeks.


----------



## nathan79

Costco is currently selling gas for 84.9 here, while all other stations are between 92.9 and 94.9. I've never seen such a huge price discrepancy -- the typical difference between Costco and other stations is only 3-4 cents.

I suspect that the other stations are colluding to keep the average price above 90 cents. The price is currently 99.9 in Vancouver, and we're normally about 12-15 cents cheaper here.


----------



## uptoolate

73.9 today at some local Pioneer stations. Now were getting somewhere. 75.9 at Costco.


----------



## NorthernRaven

There's a Canada-wide gas map at GasBuddy...


----------



## james4beach

I was in Winnipeg a couple weeks ago and it felt like I walked through a time-warp. It was 83 cents and with the superstore discount I was effectively getting 72 cents... just unreal.

Hope it stays this low into summer so that I can do a cross-country drive


----------



## PrairieGal

About .76 at most places yesterday, .72 at Costco. It's getting scary how fast it is dropping.


----------



## cainvest

james4beach said:


> I was in Winnipeg a couple weeks ago and it felt like I walked through a time-warp.


Looks like prices are stabilizing in Winterpeg, a number of stations are sitting at 85.9 and costco even went up to 74.9.


----------



## james4beach

Yeah, gasoline (the commodity) has stabilized for a few days now:
chart of gasoline spot price in USD

Years ago I found out how to predict gasoline prices at the pump, or at least it worked in southern Ontario. It's based off the RBOB gasoline futures (closest expiry) or spot price after applying USD/CAD forex. So you look at the market price, convert to CAD, add an offset to fix up for taxes and local conditions, and then add a time delay which I presume is due to gasoline getting shipped.

This worked for me and I could predict gas-at-the-pump prices for the next few days.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Kingston this morning is 87.6, the lowest it has gotten is down to 82 but didn't stay there long. Not sure if we will see below 80.


----------



## nathan79

It was at 89.9 here yesterday but just jumped to 94.9. I have noticed that they immediately raise prices when oil goes up, but when oil goes down it takes weeks for the prices at the pump to reflect that. Nice racket...


----------



## Guban

Has oil been going up? Seems like the dollar is falling faster, and gas prices are climbing with it. 

Doesn't seem like true competition, however, Nathan. Is it only the consumers who think that this collusion is obvious?


----------



## nathan79

Up 8% at the close today. http://www.cnbc.com/id/102382559

Good point about the dollar, though.


----------



## uptoolate

Costco is 80.9 today before the discount. Up from a low or about 73.


----------



## nathan79

Several stations near me are up 15 cents from their lows a week ago. It's up to 105.9 down the road from me.

There's a saying I've heard... "Prices go up like a rocket and fall like a feather".


----------



## NorthKC

Price dropped to 77.6 cents/L before being hiked to 98.6 cents/L. Luckily I filled up my tank at lunch before the big hike. Ouch!


----------



## dubmac

I'm in San diego. Gas is 2.42 per gallon. That's about $0.60 per litre. more than 40% chepaer than in vancouver. (sigh)


----------



## NorthernRaven

dubmac said:


> I'm in San diego. Gas is 2.42 per gallon. That's about $0.60 per litre. more than 40% chepaer than in vancouver. (sigh)


$2.42 US? $2.42/3.79*1.24 is around $0.80/litre, not 60 cents.


----------



## Cal

I calculated that at 3.79 litres (1 gallon) for $2.42 being a little less than 64 cents per litre. But I still I would rather pay that than the 98.9c per litre down the road today. Even with the difference with the dollar it is a fair bit less expensive.


----------



## james4beach

In Winnipeg the price just went up today from 81 to 96 cents ... that's a 15 cent increase overnight


----------



## Charlie

$1.09 in Vancouver ( or $3.35 US per gallon). about $2/gallon across the line.


----------



## GuzzlinGuinness

95.6 . Eastern Ontario. 

Up from 83.6 the other day, and a low of about 78.9 a week or two back.


----------



## Karlou

In Québec city, it went up 12 cents. From 94.4 to 106.4


----------



## nathan79

Vancouver is back up to 1.30/ltr

It's 121.9 down the street from me.

The high prices are being blamed on refinery shut downs and labour disputes. Crude price meanwhile is actually lower than it was four weeks ago...


----------



## cainvest

Were up in MB as well, 92.9 at Costco, 99.9 most everywhere else.


----------



## CPA Candidate

Gas in Winnipeg back up to 101.9c/L. Last year at this time it was 124c/L when oil was twice as much. 

The savings from gasoline as compared to total my monthly spending is inconsequential. I read an article the other day that said the stimulative effects of low gasoline are overstated. I certainly agree. It's one of those scenarios where those that benefit barely notice it and those that suffer do so greatly as they lose their jobs.


----------



## KaeJS

^ 100%.

I commute 150km/day and it is still fairly negligible.

I filled yesterday for 96.8, KWC area.


----------



## uptoolate

81 cents a litre in south Florida.


----------



## nathan79

It's currently between 1.10 and 1.20/ltr here. At these prices I don't notice much benefit, agreed. 

It was nice filling my tank for $50 when it was at .89, but that didn't last long.


----------



## Cal

Filled up just outside of Peterborough yesterday for 95.3c/l and the prices were 106.9c/l in Toronto when I got home the same day.


----------



## james4beach

You can partly thank the Bank of Canada for deliberately weakening the Canadian dollar. This makes all commodities more expensive (including gasoline -- whose benchmark is priced by the New York RBOB contract in US$).


----------



## nathan79

Despite the pathetic dollar, it looks like gas is back down below $1/ltr in much of Canada. It's 98.9 here... the lowest level since February.

With the crude price even lower now, we should see prices fall to similar levels this winter as last.


----------



## HaroldCrump

It's back above $1 here in southern Ontario this morning.
Every downturn in crude oil prices is being offset by depreciation of the loonie, and further profiteering by the refiners.
That is the reason gas prices are not really going down as much as crude oil prices.
If gasoline prices were tracking crude oil, we should be paying 60c./litre right now.

Once Ontario introduces carbon tax, I believe gas prices are expected to go up another 8c. or so on a permanent basis.


----------



## fraser

If it makes you feel any better we paid $2.40 litre to fuel in Paros, Greece this afternoon.


----------



## Kail

fraser said:


> If it makes you feel any better we paid $2.40 litre to fuel in Paros, Greece this afternoon.


What kind of car are you driving over their? Diesel? 

94.9 at Costco this morning on the way to work, 99.9 everywhere else.


----------



## fraser

Fiat Panda rental. Gasoline..95.


----------



## briana26

It is 93


----------



## noobs

$1,07 - Montreal region


----------



## james4beach

Now we're talking!

Filled up at 82.9 today in Winnipeg

That's the cheapest price I've filled at since 2008 (though, prices in Winnipeg briefly dipped below 80 in 2014). Isn't deflation great?


----------



## My Own Advisor

85.4 in my area today.


----------



## fraser

Paid 82.9 at Costco in Calgary on Sunday. 

Some stations were in the high 80's, saw one in the low 90's.

Price is still too high.


----------



## agent99

Don't understand why prices in Ottawa area are so much lower than here in Kingston:

http://www.ontariogasprices.com/

Over 100 here in Kingston.


----------



## nathan79

It's still 105.9 here. It was as high as 116.9 a week ago, lol.

Currently 119.9 in Vancouver.


----------



## TomF

It varies from day to day, and block to block, which puzzles me.

Today while driving around the Vancouver area, I saw gas prices advertised at 117.9/litre, 118.9, and 120.9, and they were only a few blocks away from each other.


----------



## NorthKC

94 c/L in North Bay and 99.5 c/L in Sarnia. I still find that ironic since we have the refineries right here...


----------



## Eclectic12

My sister-in-law reported 81.9 c/L in Ottawa and a friend reported 77.9 c/L in Orleans.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest

Wow ... 69.9 at Costco Winnipeg today.


----------



## PrairieGal

I saw prices around .72 on the way home tonight.


----------



## nathan79

cainvest said:


> Wow ... 69.9 at Costco Winnipeg today.


Manitoba... second lowest gas taxes after Alberta (excluding the Territories).

86.9 at my local Costco... 88.9-89.9 elsewhere.


----------



## indexxx

cainvest said:


> Wow ... 69.9 at Costco Winnipeg today.


Unbelievable- I thought it was cheap today when I saw $1.029 in the Lower Mainland.


----------



## Kim

Edmonton rural 72.9 - 75.9


----------



## Mechanic

62.9 at costco in Edmonton


----------



## My Own Advisor

Wow...that's low. I got 76.9 tonight.


----------



## james4beach

In Portland Oregon: 2.59 USD/gal = 97.7 CAD per L

My friends in Winnipeg said they got 73 today. Incredible. *Hooray for deflation!*


----------



## agent99

james4beach said:


> In Portland Oregon: 2.59 USD/gal = 97.7 CAD per L
> 
> My friends in Winnipeg said they got 73 today. Incredible. *Hooray for deflation!*


Here in SC, regular is about 62c CAD per litre (US$1.62/gal)


----------



## cainvest

james4beach said:


> In Portland Oregon: 2.59 USD/gal = 97.7 CAD per L
> 
> My friends in Winnipeg said they got 73 today. Incredible. *Hooray for deflation!*


67.9 today at Costco in Winnipeg


----------



## james4beach

cainvest said:


> 67.9 today at Costco in Winnipeg


My word!

Have you looked into whether Superstore with the 10 c/L discount (PC cards) is cheaper than Costco?


----------



## cainvest

Last superstore price I saw posted was 73.4.


----------



## james4beach

cainvest said:


> Last superstore price I saw posted was 73.4.


So doesn't that mean you'd get back 10 cents in superbucks, effectively making the price 73.4-10 = 63.4 ... cheaper than Costco?


----------



## cainvest

james4beach said:


> So doesn't that mean you'd get back 10 cents in superbucks, effectively making the price 73.4-10 = 63.4 ... cheaper than Costco?


I don't shop (or get fuel) at Superstore but if your superbucks gives you a 10c discount then yes, it would be cheaper. Also, Superstore is 71.4 this morning.


----------



## CPA Candidate

james4beach said:


> My word!
> 
> Have you looked into whether Superstore with the 10 c/L discount (PC cards) is cheaper than Costco?


I use the card, basically paying 61 cents for regular today. Take that discount directly into the grocery store.

That being said, MB inflation is 1.5% to Dec 2015. Food is making up for any discount on gas.


----------



## piano mom

I have been going to Superstore lately because of their lowest price. However, should I be concerned about the quality of their gas?


----------



## Mukhang pera

piano mom said:


> I have been going to Superstore lately because of their lowest price. However, should I be concerned about the quality of their gas?


You should. I hear they cut it with water.http://canadianmoneyforum.com/images/smilies/smile.png

Kidding aside, I have used it for years in all kinds of vehicles and never noticed anything to set it apart from any other. I don't know about everywhere else, but we use both gasoline and diesel and Superstores around here don't sell diesel.


----------



## JP*

79.9 cents in Arnprior, ON. A tank in the car is bringing about 80cents of Canadian Tire Money. It is adding up on the Canadian Tire Money card.


----------



## 6811

JP* said:


> 79.9 cents in Arnprior, ON. A tank in the car is bringing about 80cents of Canadian Tire Money. It is adding up on the Canadian Tire Money card.


Same 79.9 cents in Aylmer, QC this morning. Ottawa west-end Greenbank at Iris was 87.9. Strange since QC's gas tax is so much higher.


----------



## jacofan

64.7 Cdn/L in Bellingham, WA just south of Vancouver today. $1.799 USD/USG.


----------



## james4beach

I can't believe how cheap Winnipeg gas is right now. 87 to 88 cents everywhere I look. According to the gasbuddy chart, gas is about the same as it was 9 years ago (as far back as the chart goes). How's that for inflation?

A strong Canadian dollar will be good for keeping fuel prices low, same for grocery prices.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

I filled up there yesterday myself but didn't look at the price. I like to move on from Winnipeg asap.
But you're right, low oil prices have made gasoline cheap in general.
Calling for a spike within days though due to the shutdown of Texas Gulf coast refineries.


----------



## james4beach

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I filled up there yesterday myself but didn't look at the price. I like to move on from Winnipeg asap.


What's wrong with Winnipeg?  Beautiful weather, no mosquitos... the city is looking really nice right now.


----------



## nathan79

Averaging $1.39 around Metro Vancouver.

Locally, averaging around $1.297, but only $1.189 at Costco in Abbotsford.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Paid 98 cents in Calgary and Med Hat today.


----------



## ian

92.4 at Costco in Okotoks (little south of Calgary) at noon. My Costco MC gets me a 2 cent discount on that price. Saw gas as high as 104.9 in Calgary today but mostly 98.9 or so.


----------



## Mechanic

The price fixing and gouging is in full force around Nanaimo. 131.9 regular.


----------



## birdman

117.9 in Kelowna


----------



## NorthKC

1.10 in Southwestern Ontario. At this time, 5 years ago, it was 1.39!


----------



## RBull

105.9 in Halifax region


----------



## indexxx

1.36-1.39 around Vancouver areas. Bastards.


----------



## ian

Filled up in Calgary yesterday afternoon. 93.4.

Just read about a successful class action suit against rigged gas prices in the Eastern Townships of Montreal. $17M to be paid out. They caught some of the price fixing evidence on wiretaps.

I can remember when we lived in BC. A major bought out that independent gas retailer on the island. They sourced product from the Texaco refinery in Antecores. The major essentially got those stations for free because the immediately upped the price of gas on the island by a cent or two to pay for the acquisition.


----------



## olivaw

Price in Calgary was 93.9 yesterday and this morning but shot up to 108.9 today because of Houston. 

I used to know the VP of retail operations for a major oil company. He said that gas stations make little to no money on the fuel. It's all cigarettes and candy.


----------



## ian

Yes. I know one who said customers complain at the price of gas but happily pay more for a bottle of water. Lot's more profit as well. Go figure.


----------



## Mechanic

The gas companies make lots on the fuel in corporate owned stations because they collude and raise the prices in unison. I have first hand knowledge of this from when a relative was a station operator. They make even more on the convenience store side. I try to only buy gas from them because I am so bitter over their price fixing


----------



## tavogl

1.49 Coquitlam BC. geez.


----------



## AltaRed

Mechanic said:


> The gas companies make lots on the fuel in corporate owned stations because they collude and raise the prices in unison. I have first hand knowledge of this from when a relative was a station operator. They make even more on the convenience store side. I try to only buy gas from them because I am so bitter over their price fixing


Your information is very stale (old). Not certain about how Suncor runs Petro-Canada, but do you realize less and less branded gas stations in Canada are corporate owned any more? Not enough margin (meaning ROE) in it for them. Imperial, for example, doesn't own a single Esso station any more. The branded stations are almost all owned by independents like Alimentation Couche Tarde, Parkland and in the USA by refiners like Valero and Tesoro (now Andeavor). IOW, don't blame the integrated majors. Own ATD.B instead.

Do you also know that recent price hikes are the result of North American wholesale gas prices gone up due to Gulf Coast refinery shutdowns? There is very little (perhaps zero) made-in-Canada gasoline price because we are a net importer (ON, QC and BC).

Added: http://www.canadianfuels.ca/Blog/Se...–-and-gas-prices-The-answer-may-surprise-you/ As of last fall, 19% and since then, Esso has shed all of its stations, etc, etc.

Added2: I just came back from 3 weeks in France. Gasoline is about 1.50 Euros/litre.... about $2.25 CAD. In places like France, high taxation is used to fund rapid transit AND partially keep motorway infrastructure in pristine condition. Highway tolls are a big factor. I've never enjoyed travelling on highways as perfect as exist in France. We could do much better in Canada with much higher taxation..... to perhaps $3-4/litre over time and use the proceeds to fix our transportation system.


----------



## My Own Advisor

1.30 here in Ottawa.


----------



## ian

Gone down a little in Calgary. From 1.08 to 1.4 this morning.


----------



## Koogie

I'm sure it has been mentioned here but Gas Buddy is a great app to have on your phone (if applicable).

For some reason here in the west end of the GTHA, prices vary wildly. By going a couple minutes out of my way on my commute I can often save 5 or 8 cents a litre by using Gas Buddy. I guess stations on the major routes know they can raise prices due to peoples apathy.


----------



## nathan79

121.9 at Costco... near 1.30 everywhere else (Fraser Valley).


----------



## james4beach

Winnipeg is 110 and falling... If you're thinking of filling your car, you might want to hold off on that for a few days. Gasoline futures are plummeting right now.

Just amazing how cheap gasoline is. According to gasbuddy's Canada-wide chart, over 10 years, the average price has gone from 1.00 to 1.22 which is a 2% annual increase... basically gas prices have been rising exactly on par with inflation over the last decade. *There has been zero real increase in gas prices over a decade!*

Even in Vancouver BC, despite all the whining about horrendous tax increases and unaffordable gas, the price has gone from 1.06 to 1.47 over a decade, which is a 3.3% annual increase. Also a very low _real_ increase and is likely below the regional inflation rate, as the inflation rate on the west coast runs well above 2%.

Ex-Vancouver, the BC average is around 2.5% annual increase, so we're back at the inflation rate. Zero increase in BC gas prices.

This is important because it shows you how different reality is from perception. Gasoline in Canada is extremely cheap and basically has NOT increased over a decade. And yes, that's even in BC where people constantly whine about high gas taxes.


----------



## ian

102.9 in Calgary today. 

Then we get eight cents a litre rebate at the end of the year because we buy our gas at Co-Op. Plus another one or two percent (cannot remember which) for using our Costco Mastercard to buy gas no matter where. Costco sign said 99.9 yesterday.

When we lived in Vancouver gas prices always seemed to go up on Thursday/Friday, then back down again after the weekend. That is, when we bought gas in Vancouver. Usually it was in Washington State or in Abbotsford (no GVRD tax)


----------



## Eclectic12

james4beach said:


> ... Just amazing how cheap gasoline is. According to gasbuddy's Canada-wide chart, over 10 years, the average price has gone from 1.00 to 1.22 which is a 2% annual increase... basically gas prices have been rising exactly on par with inflation over the last decade ...


A ten year range of $1.00 to $1.22?

I must be in a good area as I'm pretty sure I still have the picture of when I paid $0.64 a litre (likely from 2016 IIRC). It didn't last as long as the $0.80 to $1.00 range.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest

Eclectic12 said:


> A ten year range of $1.00 to $1.22?


Average CDN price range has been .84 to 1.38 over the past 10 years.


----------



## james4beach

cainvest said:


> Average CDN price range has been .84 to 1.38 over the past 10 years.


Clarifying, I didn't say range in my post. I meant that 10 years ago the Canadian average price was 1.00, and now it's 1.22, so the annualized increase over 10 years is 2.0% per year.

If you do look at the range, which you can see in this chart, you can see that the price has bounced around (sideways) without a consistent uptrend.


----------



## Eclectic12

I get what essentially looks like the same using Gasbuddy's chart so I'm wondering where the claim of a much narrower range came from.

Interestingly - when I switch to my area, Gasbuddy has something like $0.75 c/L where I can find references to under $0.70 c/L in the media. As I say, depending on the date stamp of the picture, it may have been as low as $0.64 c/L.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest

james4beach said:


> Clarifying, I didn't say range in my post. I meant that 10 years ago the Canadian average price was 1.00, and now it's 1.22, so the annualized increase over 10 years is 2.0% per year.


I understood what you meant, that's why I posted the range vs your starting and ending prices.

BTW, the average price for the start/end of the 11 year chart is 1.29/1.22.


----------



## Mechanic

$1.379 for Regular here on Vancouver Island. The gas gouging Capital of Canada ?


----------



## james4beach

Mechanic said:


> $1.379 for Regular here on Vancouver Island. The gas gouging Capital of Canada ?


At least you can take comfort knowing that the price hasn't increased in the last 10 years.


----------



## peterk

Mechanic said:


> $1.379 for Regular here on Vancouver Island. The gas gouging Capital of Canada ?


Only $1.18 here in Fort Mac, where we get the oil. Still too much though...

Wanna trade places?


----------



## john.cray

Mechanic said:


> $1.379 for Regular here on Vancouver Island. The gas gouging Capital of Canada ?


I'll see your 1.379 and raise it to 1.50 in Burnaby.


----------



## doctrine

Mechanic said:


> $1.379 for Regular here on Vancouver Island. The gas gouging Capital of Canada ?


If by gouging you mean the organization that gets the most profit from your purchased litre of gasoline, then you can look no further than government taxes which are many multiples of the gross margin on the actual product.


----------



## james4beach

doctrine said:


> If by gouging you mean the organization that gets the most profit from your purchased litre of gasoline, then you can look no further than government taxes which are many multiples of the gross margin on the actual product.


Canada has about the cheapest gasoline prices among developed countries: lower than Asian countries and lower than *all* of Europe including major producer nations in Scandinavia. We have cheaper gasoline than just about all developed countries except for Taiwan, and USA which is a global outlier.

Those taxes you see pay for vital services for the country. Ridiculous to call this "gouging"... especially since we have some of the cheapest prices in the world.



peterk said:


> Only $1.18 here in Fort Mac, where we get the oil. Still too much though...


On what basis do you say it's "too much"?


----------

